# Dallas Man Shot in the Face at Convenience Store



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

> filling up their moving truck when they accidentally locked their keys in the truck, disabling it. Frustrated with how the vehicles were blocking his gas pumps, an employee of the convenience store demanded the man and his wife to move the vehicles, police said.
> After not complying with the employee to move either vehicle, at least two bystanders started beating on the windows of the man's car, according to police.


Dallas Man Shot in the Face at Convenience Store | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth

No compassion at that gas station on a late Friday night. Pretty sad things got this out of hand over a simple mistake. I'm gonna say extra prayers for them tonight, hope others can as well.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That clerk is a real jacka$$


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> That clerk is a real jacka$$


Perhaps a bad decision maker, but if I came out of a store and saw an SUV smashing into cars and trying to run over people, it wouldn't be a far jump to think the driver is dangerous and life-threatening.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Perhaps a bad decision maker, but if I came out of a store and saw an SUV smashing into cars and trying to run over people, it wouldn't be a far jump to think the driver is dangerous and life-threatening.


Ok, maybe you have thought he was dangerous, BUT would you just start firing into the car?!! Who does that?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Ok, maybe you have thought he was dangerous, BUT would you just start firing into the car?!! Who does that?


If he was heading for yet another innocent bystander in the lot?
Yes.

Your alternative response?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess without actually knowing what was happening, I wouldn't just start firing into a car. You start firing and you could hit the other people in the car that could be completely innocent.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I guess without actually knowing what was happening, I wouldn't just start firing into a car. You start firing and you could hit the other people in the car that could be completely innocent.


True, or you could let him continue to plow through random people who are most certainly innocent.
Like you said, without being there and knowing the scene, it's not our call. The store owner saw enough to believe deadly force was required.
As evidence comes out, we'll see if he was right or not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let me sum this up;

Family is moving and have spent the day packing their moving van. Its 11:30 at night and they are filling up with gas, its been a long day most likely. Unfamiliar with the moving van, they accidently lock the keys in the van. Convenience store employee, Zafar Ali Raza starts babbling in some muslime dialect that no one understands and a bunch of his muzzie friends start beating on the car. A mob mentality has formed. 

Fueled by some middle eastern anti-American sentiment, and an inherent lack of human compassion, his sense of entitlement adds to Ali Raza firing on the family who is in a state of panic because they obviously did not prepare well for their move. 

One dumbass in the hospital, one muslime in jail. There have been worse days. 

Stupidity all around. More to come.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I can identify with the family that was moving.we have moved several times.last time 2500 miles across country.all kinds of pitfalls are possible.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I used to live in this exact area. All the gas stations are owned and operated by Pakistani muslims. 90 % of them are the rudest people you've ever met. It doesn't surprise me in the least that this clerk went all jihad on these people.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

And now our Commander in Chief wants to bring in, how many of them? First it was a few thousand, then ten thousand, and now they're saying a quarter million? Just like the ones flooding Europe. Here in the Ozarks, we have two refugee centers within a couple hours for them opening up, one in Springdale and the other in Springfield.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Billy Roper said:


> And now our Commander in Chief wants to bring in, how many of them? First it was a few thousand, then ten thousand, and now they're saying a quarter million? Just like the ones flooding Europe. Here in the Ozarks, we have two refugee centers within a couple hours for them opening up, one in Springdale and the other in Springfield.


Can you link to the "quarter million" figure?
I'd not heard that.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

I actually heard Trump say that in a Fox interview, but so I don't engage in hyperbole myself, let me say what I can find numbers-wise.
This article says 100,000: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/w...st-column-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

Ah, and here's an article where Trump made a mistake on the numbers, which I was mistaken in repeating. Sorry.
Trump Gets Refugee Numbers Wrong


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Billy Roper said:


> I actually heard Trump say that in a Fox interview, but so I don't engage in hyperbole myself, let me say what I can find numbers-wise.
> This article says 100,000: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/w...st-column-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> Ah, and here's an article where Trump made a mistake on the numbers, which I was mistaken in repeating. Sorry.
> Trump Gets Refugee Numbers Wrong


Any number over ZERO is unacceptable.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Billy Roper said:


> I actually heard Trump say that in a Fox interview, but so I don't engage in hyperbole myself, let me say what I can find numbers-wise.
> This article says 100,000: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/world/europe/us-to-increase-admission-of-refugees-to-100000-in-2017-kerry-says.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region%C2%AEion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> Ah, and here's an article where Trump made a mistake on the numbers, which I was mistaken in repeating. Sorry.
> Trump Gets Refugee Numbers Wrong


No problem, thanks for the clarification, and the links!


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Let me sum this up;
> 
> Family is moving and have spent the day packing their moving van. Its 11:30 at night and they are filling up with gas, its been a long day most likely. Unfamiliar with the moving van, they accidently lock the keys in the van. Convenience store employee, Zafar Ali Raza starts babbling in some muslime dialect that no one understands and a bunch of his muzzie friends start beating on the car. A mob mentality has formed.
> 
> ...


Why do you say they were not prepared for their move? Traveling late at night is best way to beat the traffic. Locking the keys in the truck seems like it could happen cause everytime I rent a Uhaul they put so much crap on the key ring that I can't fit it into my pocket! Maybe other places are different but carrying around two sets of keys can be a bit difficult to remember. The older I get the more I like to keep everything the same. Waiting for a tow truck at night can take some time if they are over worked and busy. Driver was at fault but it could happen to all of us. It even happened to me once years upon years ago. Never twice though  haha!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

To solve the problem, get rid of all the none citizen muzslimes.
They own many gas stations around here, paid for with special US Gov. funding.
They are slated for the special money just like the Indians with the motel financing.
Yes the packies are rude bastards, I think the ones I have seen hate every American buying their gas.
I don't go to the stations where any are visible in the stores, I don't go in them either.

Bugout, can't you see what is developing in this country with these bastards?
Soon they will be refusing to serve Jews just like the NY crab drivers.
They will be more active demanding shitriah law be installed here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Buggy

I thought you moved to Sweden or Norway or some other European feel good socialist country?



BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Why do you say they were not prepared for their move? Traveling late at night is best way to beat the traffic. Locking the keys in the truck seems like it could happen cause everytime I rent a Uhaul they put so much crap on the key ring that I can't fit it into my pocket! Maybe other places are different but carrying around two sets of keys can be a bit difficult to remember. The older I get the more I like to keep everything the same. Waiting for a tow truck at night can take some time if they are over worked and busy. Driver was at fault but it could happen to all of us. It even happened to me once years upon years ago. Never twice though  haha!


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> To solve the problem, get rid of all the none citizen muzslimes.
> They own many gas stations around here, paid for with special US Gov. funding.
> They are slated for the special money just like the Indians with the motel financing.
> Yes the packies are rude bastards, I think the ones I have seen hate every American buying their gas.
> ...


They can demand there law all they like, they have the right to practice their religion (even if it's the wrong religion) within their churches. Just look at the Catholic church, our church allows the priest to hear confessions of sins and "orders" penance (voluntary self-punishment inflicted as an outward expression of repentance for having done wrong.) Catholics MUST have that religious protection to allow people within our religion to become on the right path towards entering the kingdom of heaven! Any muslim should also have that right to follow there religious laws, even if we don't like them, but provided they are legal as in doing no harm to others. Meaning the being put to death clauses will NEVER stand! Also denying the rights of women can only be enforced by thy-self. Just look at the Catholic church, in recent years they broke the law using their "religious freedoms" abusing children and were punished according to the law. So should be true with there religious laws. They should be allowed to be voluntary up until the point they become law breaking!

I never meet a nice middle-eastern owning a shop. They don't have much customer service skills at all! I bet it has to do with there culture and how customer service is not needed there. Whenever I go into the city I usually g to visit this corner market run by middle eastern men I only go there to buy Faygo soda. They would have crappy coolers with moldy food and two guys at the checkout standing around. I once bought a sandwich there only to realize the meat was molded! Disgusting place and awful service was not something we should be promoting through government programs at all! Yikes!


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Buggy
> 
> I thought you moved to Sweden or Norway or some other European feel good socialist country?


Nope I'm an American, and I love my community. I would never want to move and abandon my community and my church. I don't even want to travel to far from home.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> They can demand there law all they like, they have the right to practice their religion (even if it's the wrong religion) within their churches. Just look at the Catholic church, our church allows the priest to hear confessions of sins and "orders" penance (voluntary self-punishment inflicted as an outward expression of repentance for having done wrong.) Catholics MUST have that religious protection to allow people within our religion to become on the right path towards entering the kingdom of heaven! Any muslim should also have that right to follow there religious laws, even if we don't like them, but provided they are legal as in doing no harm to others. Meaning the being put to death clauses will NEVER stand! Also denying the rights of women can only be enforced by thy-self. Just look at the Catholic church, in recent years they broke the law using their "religious freedoms" abusing children and were punished according to the law. So should be true with there religious laws. They should be allowed to be voluntary up until the point they become law breaking!
> 
> I never meet a nice middle-eastern owning a shop. They don't have much customer service skills at all! I bet it has to do with there culture and how customer service is not needed there. Whenever I go into the city I usually g to visit this corner market run by middle eastern men I only go there to buy Faygo soda. They would have crappy coolers with moldy food and two guys at the checkout standing around. I once bought a sandwich there only to realize the meat was molded! Disgusting place and awful service was not something we should be promoting through government programs at all! Yikes!


Slippy sighs and shakes his head...for the millionth time...

Buggy,

islam is NOT a Religion. It is a Geo-Socio-Political Ideology of World Domination made up of two general groups of people. 1.) Those that want to convert you to their way of life in pursuit of World Domination. And 2.) Those that want to kill you dead.

Those that want to convert you are willing to support the efforts of those who want to kill you.

If you learn nothing more, please learn this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Slippy sighs and shakes his head...for the millionth time...
> 
> Buggy,
> 
> ...


If someone doesn't have the ability or inclination to see what happens when that ideology reaches critical mass in a region, no amount of typing will change anything.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> If someone doesn't have the ability or inclination to see what happens when that ideology reaches critical mass in a region, no amount of typing will change anything.


Slow day at Slippy, Inc.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

He is to far gone Slip. There is nothing more you can do here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> He is to far gone Slip. There is nothing more you can do here.


Isn't Buggy a lady?
(serious question, thought I saw that somewhere)


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Slippy sighs and shakes his head...for the millionth time...
> 
> Buggy,
> 
> ...


Intention to convert others to their rideology makes them more dangerous than any typical religious person trying to spread the word about Jesus going door to door? Every religion has an ideology on how people should live their lives. It is the governments that obey religious laws in the middle east that are wrong. NOT the religious followers. That's what makes America so great we keep separation of church and state. Even though were mostly a christian nation our founding fathers realized that maybe someday a false religion might try to convert the masses and from there progress to changing religious laws. That will never happen, given we don't enforce christian laws even with a majority of christian voting for such things as making abortion illegal and repealing gay marriage. I don't see how a different religion can start off as a minority and suddenly have there laws enforced.

IF by some bizarre chance they could, we should copy them that way we can make abortion illegal, ban gay marriage and enforce sunday no work laws for religious people! You know bring back traditional values! Yet, the reality is there is NOTHING to suggest they will or even could attempt at getting there laws enforced by the government.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Buggy, read this and let it set in.
Understand what it means, they are an f'n threat!
Stop looking at the world with religous conviction,
it did not help the 40 million who died during the WW2 conflagration.
It is not going to help now, our enimies are amongst us and o'turd is pushing it.
Don't put a religous bent on it with some lame excuse like us all are of the wrong religion, and suffer accordingly.
Who the hell has the right to determine what is the right religion? Some man in rome, england, tokyo, jerusalem, tibet?
I deal in cold hard facts, not seminary theology.
Keep the religion out from here and from in front of your face and understand the national threat we face as Americans.
That threat has one name, islam!



slippy said:


> slippy sighs and shakes his head...for the millionth time...
> 
> Buggy,
> 
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Intention to convert others to their rideology makes them more dangerous than any typical religious person trying to spread the word about Jesus going door to door? Every religion has an ideology on how people should live their lives. It is the governments that obey religious laws in the middle east that are wrong. NOT the religious followers. That's what makes America so great we keep separation of church and state. Even though were mostly a christian nation our founding fathers realized that maybe someday a false religion might try to convert the masses and from there progress to changing religious laws. That will never happen, given we don't enforce christian laws even with a majority of christian voting for such things as making abortion illegal and repealing gay marriage. I don't see how a different religion can start off as a minority and suddenly have there laws enforced.
> 
> IF by some bizarre chance they could, we should copy them that way we can make abortion illegal, ban gay marriage and enforce sunday no work laws for religious people! You know bring back traditional values! Yet, the reality is there is NOTHING to suggest they will or even could attempt at getting there laws enforced by the government.


Well, that was a whole lot of nonsensical nothingness. Please do not vote or reproduce.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Isn't Buggy a lady?
> (serious question, thought I saw that somewhere)


I may have missed that Kauboy. No matter. He or she, gone is gone.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Buggy, read this and let it set in.
> Understand what it means, they are an f'n threat!
> Stop looking at the world with religous conviction,
> it did not help the 40 million who died during the WW2 conflagration.
> ...


That's the same junk they tried to feed us about the soviets! Communism is spreading and is dangerous! ..is it? Pretty sure Soviet Russia went bankrupt and disbanded. China is constantly expanding there capitalism bit by bit. Do you honestly think that Americans have ANY chance of being overthrown by religious extremists? Sure maybe some nut-job in a cave might be planning some master plan to throw a towel & sheet pride parade in hopes of getting Americans to dress more conservative. Maybe even planning schools to close during muslim holidays. That seems logical, Americans love any excuse to have another day off. Beyond that we all know Americans won't buy it, I'm not sure if I should be offended that you think the American public would be conned into such a thing.

Ok humor me, you say they are a threat... explain how so. What is the threat? What parts of there religious law is threatening? Killing the infidels? Do you think that in the name of religious freedom they will pass a law in a state to allow them to start killing infidels? Seems extreme, but is that the threat? Explain a bit more specifically what threat could happen please.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Well, that was a whole lot of nonsensical nothingness. Please do not vote or reproduce.


You sure do yap a lot about what I should and shouldn't do. You must work in the government, or maybe a micromanagement style middle level manager? Nothing wrong with that, just like to know who I am dealing with. I will note that I am a proud grandpa! Also it's our American duty to vote every 2 years, not that hard to do but everyone should take the time to learn about the candidates and vote accordingly. I am proud of my ability to vote for candidates and NOT blindly follow a political party.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> That's the same junk they tried to feed us about the soviets! Communism is spreading and is dangerous! ..is it? Pretty sure Soviet Russia went bankrupt and disbanded. China is constantly expanding there capitalism bit by bit. Do you honestly think that Americans have ANY chance of being overthrown by religious extremists? Sure maybe some nut-job in a cave might be planning some master plan to throw a towel & sheet pride parade in hopes of getting Americans to dress more conservative. Maybe even planning schools to close during muslim holidays. That seems logical, Americans love any excuse to have another day off. Beyond that we all know Americans won't buy it, I'm not sure if I should be offended that you think the American public would be conned into such a thing.
> 
> Ok humor me, you say they are a threat... explain how so. What is the threat? What parts of there religious law is threatening? Killing the infidels? Do you think that in the name of religious freedom they will pass a law in a state to allow them to start killing infidels? Seems extreme, but is that the threat? Explain a bit more specifically what threat could happen please.


Re-read post number 21 in this thread...


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Re-read post number 21 in this thread...


sounds like propaganda that would support the thought police!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

BUGGY, refer your post #30

Look at Europe for your answers, then the mideast, try Gaza and Israel, try Mindanao, try Africa.
what the hell is wrong with you? This is a broad front assault on all religons by a bunch of muzslime fanatic garbage.
The bulk of the rest of the muzslimes may be silent, but they give tacit approval in support of their pseudo religion.
Everywhere muzslime's lives in a non Izslime country there are terror attacks on the populous, all with the intent to convert it. 

Get the ostrich out of your head cover and you get back in, everything will pass you by.
Why prep? won't the lord take care of you.
Oh, yeah, I dropped out of the Roman Catholic church because I did not want to get corn holed by the priest as part of altar boy status. 

Slippy is right, no hope for you. Oh, yes, as slip says, don't vote.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Canceled


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> BUGGY, refer your post #30
> 
> Look at Europe for your answers, then the mideast, try Gaza and Israel, try Mindanao, try Africa.
> what the hell is wrong with you? This is a broad front assault on all religons by a bunch of muzslime fanatic garbage.
> ...


What in Europe should I be looking at? Nothing but generalization in your comment. What about that one white guy that terrorized a black church, is it safe to say that because of him white people are terrorizing blacks? BLM might try to bring that rhetoric, but we all know that would be WRONG! There are terrorists out there yes, does not make their entire religion dangerous. Let them come here and try to recruit on the beaches during spring break, they won't have any luck! Americans know better and don't need to be protected from a false religion. Terror attacks don't convert people to their religion. Do you SERIOUSLY believe that it does?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> What in Europe should I be looking at? Nothing but generalization in your comment. What about that one white guy that terrorized a black church, is it safe to say that because of him white people are terrorizing blacks? BLM might try to bring that rhetoric, but we all know that would be WRONG! There are terrorists out there yes, does not make their entire religion dangerous. Let them come here and try to recruit on the beaches during spring break, they won't have any luck! Americans know better and don't need to be protected from a false religion. Terror attacks don't convert people to their religion. Do you SERIOUSLY believe that it does?


??? I'll just give one small example. There are places in Europe where the police are afraid to go due to the high concentration of muslims. Sharia law abounds in said areas...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No hope.
None, whatsoever.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> No hope.
> None, whatsoever.


Yup. Starting to think you're right. Or maybe feeling trolled?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> What in Europe should I be looking at? Nothing but generalization in your comment. What about that one white guy that terrorized a black church, is it safe to say that because of him white people are terrorizing blacks? BLM might try to bring that rhetoric, but we all know that would be WRONG! There are terrorists out there yes, does not make their entire religion dangerous. Let them come here and try to recruit on the beaches during spring break, they won't have any luck! Americans know better and don't need to be protected from a false religion. Terror attacks don't convert people to their religion. Do you SERIOUSLY believe that it does?


Is it White ideology to terrorize black people?
Are you so myopic in thought to think the only intention is conversion?

Here is a Muslim majority nation, and here is how they hundle your people..
A Catholic beaten by Muslim teachers: "He cannot be a headmaster" - Fides News Agency

Here is a German police chief who knows first hand...
Police Chief: Delinquent Muslim Migrants Don?t Integrate, Generally Disrespect Western Cultures

Australia is learning two lessons. One is the stupidity of gun control. The other is the stupidity of improperly controlled immigration..
Sydney Shooter Labelled 'Hero Of The Islamic People' On Social Media - Breitbart


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Yup. Starting to think you're right. Or maybe feeling trolled?


Started thinking that last night.

Still, any sounding board in the storm.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> ??? I'll just give one small example. There are places in Europe where the police are afraid to go due to the high concentration of muslims. Sharia law abounds in said areas...


oh ok what areas of Europe are you referring to? Do you have some stories and news links that can confirm this? Or must I just take your word on it?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> oh ok what areas of Europe are you referring to? Do you have some stories and news links that can confirm this? Or must I just take your word on it?


Well let's see... France, Germany, UK, Spain, all the Slavic states, etc comes to mind. But of course you already know this. No need for me to go and dig up links.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Denton said:


> Is it White ideology to terrorize black people?
> Are you so myopic in thought to think the only intention is conversion?
> 
> Here is a Muslim majority nation, and here is how they hundle your people..
> ...


It is sad when others choose to act violently when they are faced with a minority group! I completely think what they did to that Catholic man was wrong! I am glad that the rest of the staff called the police and helped instead of making the situation worse! It's true Americans are no different than others are when being scared of a minority. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisconsin_Sikh_temple_shooting It is not God's will that we take the life of another, in self defense is another situation given they are forcing your hand. Saddly that excuse is being thrown around to often...

I might have to look into that German person's accounts, the news article didn't give any specifics and was a bit generalized. Thanks for sharing. As for the last link there are alot of hateful groups online. I don't believe that one person can generalize the entire Muslim faith as being evil and wanting to kill as if they were Vampires seeking blood. Just look at our own country we have a wide range of people from those who demand socialism ideas and policies to people who are Tea Party members wanting to remove the government from our everyday lives and restoring the constitution. For example... These men look a lot of like, but when you look at their values and ideas they vary greatly!


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Well let's see... France, Germany, UK, Spain, all the Slavic states, etc comes to mind. But of course you already know this. No need for me to go and dig up links.


What do you mean I already know this? I don't know about Europe much. I never watched much TV over the years, just started watching some online. I spend a lot of my free time in prayer and outside working in the yard. Please forgive me for not knowing everything you learned about Europe over the years.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> What do you mean I already know this? I don't know about Europe much. I never watched much TV over the years, just started watching some online. I spend a lot of my free time in prayer and outside working in the yard. Please forgive me for not knowing everything you learned about Europe over the years.


Well you had better get your head out of your (a**) and start paying attention to world events, less time praying or meditating among the tulips.
God does not bless and keep you safe by your extended prayer sessions, 
but by giving you the intellect to identify dangers no matter how subtle, if you choose to identify them, and to act appropriately upon them.
Why are you even here? You should just be a lurker until you accumulate some knowledge.

You are search capable?
Read the Daily Mail, Der Spiegel, Western Journalism the Blaze, or many other rags. 
You come in here blathering about religion being your backbone.
And with a head filled with nothing more, challenging everything presented to you.
Come back when you have learned something of world events on your own.
Things like the izslimic assault on the French side of the Chunnel, shutting down train traffic in it trying to invade England.
They should have let 10 k of them in in it and then flooded the damn thing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> What do you mean I already know this? I don't know about Europe much. I never watched much TV over the years, just started watching some online. I spend a lot of my free time in prayer and outside working in the yard. Please forgive me for not knowing everything you learned about Europe over the years.


Then stop pretending to know what you are talking about. Buggy's Theory About the World doesn't coincide with Reality World yet you preach it as Gospel.

Go research no-go zones in Europe. Do the same for here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It is a rare occurrence that I find myself speechless but even if I had the words, I wonder if there is any ability to reason on the other end of this dialogue.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> It is a rare occurrence that I find myself speechless but even if I had the words, I wonder if there is any ability to reason on the other end of this dialogue.


You are probably right on the mark.
Biden moments are frequent here, from what I see.

There is an Abby nearby, 9 miles away, St. Joseph's, I get along well with the brothers there.
I have cases upon cases of their jellies and jams bartered for welding and machine work on their processing equipment.
Actually I did the work for nothing, but they insisted I take some.

I personally think bugout would fit in well there.

He can go to the chapel at any time he feels the need.
How much closer to God could he get?
He can tend the gardens that supplement their diet.
Or he can work in a modern commercial food processing plant.
How much closer to God can he get?
There are no trespassing signs to keep out the unwanted,
thereby protecting him and the brothers from an islimic attack if staged.
They can beat off the muzslimes with the plowshares off their Mahindra tractors.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Denton said:


> Then stop pretending to know what you are talking about. Buggy's Theory About the World doesn't coincide with Reality World yet you preach it as Gospel.
> 
> Go research no-go zones in Europe. Do the same for here.


Fox News apologized for that statement, as there was no actual data that supported that. I remember seeing that on Fox news I found this video explaining it. I don't claim to know everything, I put most of my faith in the good Lord. I just don't think there is anything yet that I have come across that would suggest we should start trying to kill an entire population. How would we be better than the Nazi's? I think they have a right to live their lives in peace, those that attack and hurt others should be arrested and punished by the law. If that policy is what makes you think I'm not very smart then so be it. Always remember this life is only temporary and that a lifetime in the afterlife with God is the goal NOT anything we an accomplish down here on earth. That's just my opinion so far, and unless I see something that can convince me otherwise that's just what I think.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Dallas Man Shot in the Face at Convenience Store | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth
> 
> No compassion at that gas station on a late Friday night. Pretty sad things got this out of hand over a simple mistake. I'm gonna say extra prayers for them tonight, hope others can as well.


Angry ******* and muslims are going to kill us all.


----------

